# The ten golden rules of online gaming



## Digitalpotato (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.destructoid.com/ten-golden-rules-of-online-gaming-64474.phtml

They forgot to include this:
"You do not live to win. You win to live. If you lose, the failure council will knife one family member. This is how serious the game is!"


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2009)

damn, sucks I play to get first place in points win or lose


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 12, 2009)

"Before the Internet was invented, gay people were those in society who were attracted physically and emotionally to members of the same gender. Since the Internet, everyone and everything is gay."
i love you, destructoid^^

but its true... thats online gaming in a nutshell for ya >.>


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 12, 2009)

There is only 1 golden rule of online gaming and that is to tea-bag the shit out of the guy you just killed. XD


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a pretty damn accurate archive of rules for elitist gamers.


----------

